# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  مهندسی برق یا مکانیک؟(از لحاظ بازار کار و...)

## Mahdi110

بچه ها من به شدددددت بین این دو تا موندم طوری که شبا تا ساعت 3 نصفه شب خوابم نمیبره!! :Yahoo (113): 
من شنیدم که اینکه فکر کنی مهندسی مکانیک میخونی بعد میری تو کار طراحی تو ایران فکر خیلی درستی نیست.
من دوست دارم رشه ای برم که بشه یک کار جدید و خلاقانه و مبتکرانه کرد.
نظرتون را در باره این دو رشته خواستارم.
یک مقدار مکانیک ملموس تره ولی برق انتزاعیه؟درسته؟

----------


## Mahdi110

تو رو خدا بگین.دارم میمیرم از دودلی

----------


## Ehm0294

اونی که علاقه داری...من خودم بین ۲تا رشته موندم ولی هرچی فکر میکنم میبینم اونی که علاقه دارم توش موفق ترم...هر ۲ رشته های تاپ ریاضین...

----------


## S I N A

> بچه ها من به شدددددت بین این دو تا موندم طوری که شبا تا ساعت 3 نصفه شب خوابم نمیبره!!
> من شنیدم که اینکه فکر کنی مهندسی مکانیک میخونی بعد میری تو کار طراحی تو ایران فکر خیلی درستی نیست.
> من دوست دارم رشه ای برم که بشه یک کار جدید و خلاقانه و مبتکرانه کرد.
> نظرتون را در باره این دو رشته خواستارم.
> یک مقدار مکانیک ملموس تره ولی برق انتزاعیه؟درسته؟


*
جمله آخرت درسته .
برق انتزاعی تره و مباحث ذهنی ان و در دنیای کاغذ مطرح میشن.
البته خیلی از جاها این مفاهیم به دنیای عملی هم وارد میشن اما رشته دانشگاهی برق بیشتر رو کاغذ است

مکانیک بیشتر مباحث عملی داره و البته بهای بیشتر به قوه خلاقیت و ابتکار شما می دهد و از این نظر از برق سرتر است.

از لحاظ واحد های درسی ، مکانیک مملو از مفاهیم فیزیک در کنار محاسبات ریاضی است اما برق مفاهیم کمتری دارد اما محاسبات ریاضی نقش پر رنگ تری دارند.

در مورد بازار کار صحبت نمی کنم چون خودت شرایطتش رو میدونی.
برای بورسیه و فاند گرفتن نیز هر 2 جزء رشته های خوب هستن .

در پایان صد در صد تاکید میشه رشته ای مورد علاقتون رو انتخاب کنین و اگر تو رشته ای حامی یا ساپورتر خاصی از نزدیکان رو دارید ، حتما مورد توجه قرار دهید.*

----------


## safer1

مکانیک به نظر من بهتره ....

----------

